# Detailingworld™ Review - Pure Final Rinse



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to Johnnyopolis -



Johnnyopolis said:


> I just want to say firstly a massive thank you to Jay from Pure Final Rinse for giving me the opportunity to try this product out on behalf of DW.
> 
> To see more on Pure Final Rinse you can check the website - https://purefinalrinse.co.uk/
> 
> ...


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Great, thanks for doing the review I've been waiting patiently for this one


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

How often do you have to change the resin bags on these?


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keep looking at these including the diver tank style ones as you say. 
Thanks for reviewing this, ill maybe get one after new year

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

As much as I love the look of these, your right the price is the big stumbling block. A 11ltr di vessel with resin can be had for £95 there equivalent 2 bag is £330 I think the product is great but it's far too expensive.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers for the review Whizzer. Quite an expense but If it's just used for final rinsing it should last a fair while too, I'll be looking forward to the group buy


----------



## shq (Dec 26, 2009)

wish wash said:


> As much as I love the look of these, your right the price is the big stumbling block. A 11ltr di vessel with resin can be had for £95 there equivalent 2 bag is £330 I think the product is great but it's far too expensive.


Sums it up perfectly. I'm sure it'll be ideal for those who want a simple solution to filter their water who have plenty of disposal income. However I picked up two vessels (11l and 25l) with some used resin for £50. I had to take a hit on the resin and ordered a fresh bag shortly after using it but even then it's still economical compared to the Pure Final Rinse system.

With the TDS meter being built in it could be worthwhile having an alarm function to alert you when the water quality begins to drop perhaps? Saying that I assume you have to manually turn the meter on/off so would be reliant on the meter being on in the first place.


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

fozzy said:


> Cheers for the review Whizzer. Quite an expense but If it's just used for final rinsing it should last a fair while too, I'll be looking forward to the group buy


Yes it's expensive, but it's truly easy to use/install, looking for it too!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

One of the advantages I can see is that it's portable?
I haven't room to site a vessel. 
As it would only be used for final rinse,say 3 cars once a week how long would a bag last?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Would be interested in a GB too.

£50 for the castors for it is a bit steep!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

graham1970 said:


> One of the advantages I can see is that it's portable?
> I haven't room to site a vessel.
> As it would only be used for final rinse,say 3 cars once a week how long would a bag last?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


A standard 11ltr vessel is also portable.......and will not take-up anymore floor space than that 'pod'.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

You can refill those bags with your own resin to cut costs.....

Or even use your own resin with no bag atall.


----------



## MrChips (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been using a 12L version (holds 2 bags of resin instead of 1)of this for around 3yrs now, albeit directly from window cleaning manufacturerr who market these for the window cleaning business. 
From my experience.. 

- It's one of the best things i've bought in terms of my detailing kit. Especially useful in the summer to prevent water spots when rinsing.
- Don't use it to wash/rinse normally, only use it for a quick final rinse. If you do this, then 2 bags will last around 30 washes before starting to show signs of not filtering quite so much, will likely need replacing after 40 washes. 
- It is very easy to use, changing bags is no hassle, quality is very good, and having the inline ppm meter is a great touch.

I knew i could have gone for a standard DI vessel etc for cheaper but decided to splash out on this and it doesn't feel like i've been short changed.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

MrChips said:


> I've been using a 12L version (holds 2 bags of resin instead of 1)of this for around 3yrs now, albeit directly from Unger who market these for the window cleaning business.


Is that the HydroPower system? It does look similar and similarly priced.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Really disappointed emailed the company using the website and the send us a message icon on the 9th December and still no reply its really poor customer service and for that reason i would not buy from them when you paying top money you expect top levels of customer service for new and existing customers.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

shane_ctr said:


> Really disappointed emailed the company using the website and the send us a message icon on the 9th December and still no reply its really poor customer service and for that reason i would not buy from them when you paying top money you expect top levels of customer service for new and existing customers.


That's a shame - Ill speak to Jay at Purefinal not that will change your mind in case they have issues with emails forms etc


----------



## PureFinalRinse (Sep 20, 2016)

*I can only say sorry*



shane_ctr said:


> Really disappointed emailed the company using the website and the send us a message icon on the 9th December and still no reply its really poor customer service and for that reason i would not buy from them when you paying top money you expect top levels of customer service for new and existing customers.


Hi Shane,

I must apologise to you about not getting your email. Truth is our site contact form isn't working properly and we will get this fixed today. As anyone who has contacted us via [email protected] or on our social sites such as instagram, twitter and facebook, we get back to customers as soon as possible and it's normally within the hour.

So hands up from me... sorry. I'm getting the contact forms fixed now. If there is anything that I can answer or help with please contact me on my email address. Thank you for pointing out the issue with our site. 

Edit: Where you trying to use the contact form at the bottom right hand corner?


----------



## MrChips (Mar 18, 2011)

Why does my post keep getting deleted???


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MrChips said:


> Why does my post keep getting deleted???


Because this is about Pure Final Rinse.....

Feel free to start a new post about the other products out there :thumb:


----------



## MrChips (Mar 18, 2011)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Because this is about Pure Final Rinse.....
> 
> Feel free to start a new post about the other products out there :thumb:


Ok i guess, although if someone starts a thread about the Flex 3401 and someone asks how it differs to the new Vertool, those questions don't get deleted as it's normal discussion so i don't really see the difference here.

I'll get me coat


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MrChips said:


> Ok i guess, although if someone starts a thread about the Flex 3401 and someone asks how it differs to the new Vertool, those questions don't get deleted as it's normal discussion so i don't really see the difference here.
> 
> I'll get me coat


This is a review for a manufacturer ! and it is just for them - we don't need comparisons on this thread like Admin has said if you wish to start a different thread please feel free to


----------



## JasJab (Oct 27, 2007)

Did a group buy happen for this ? 

Jas


----------



## PureFinalRinse (Sep 20, 2016)

JasJab said:


> Did a group buy happen for this ?
> 
> Jas


Hey Jas,

Still working on a price for the group buy to be honest... We get told off from the manufacturer for doing the PFR1 at the 199 price OOOPS!

I will get back to the guys as soon as its finalised.

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd be interested guys


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

I like the stackability, very neat.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Can it be used together with a pressure washer ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hede said:


> Can it be used together with a pressure washer ?


We wouldn't advise this


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hede said:


> Can it be used together with a pressure washer ?


You would run the resin out really quickly as well as this I think you wouldn't get the best ppm as you would need to put the pressure up to the vessel.


----------

